# Replacing a kindle battery



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrs GMJ's Kindle battery is not holding charge well these days so its time for a replacement. Rather than throw it away and buy new I thought about replacing the battery.

Has anyone else done this? Is it as easy as the You Tube vids suggest?

ta


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Reasonably straightforward, but difficult to separate the two halves of the case, which is the most challenging part of the job.
The kit I bought to do the job included a plastic pry tool which I'd say is essential, once the back cover is off it is very straightforward and reassembly very easy.


.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That'd be down to you G, if you think it's worth a try, give it a go, looks simple enough apart from getting the back off which looks tedious.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is that like splitting remote controls apart John with an old Credit Card.? Once you get the hang of it it's easy.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What you need is a proper spudger.

https://repairoutlet.co.uk/products...2M51AqZa3_Dv-kI09Las0Cmg-jEZXyihoCbFcQAvD_BwE


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The battery kits come with a tool for splitting the back open. I reckon I'll give it a go for 15-20 quid. If it all goes to ratsh1t I'll send the battery back and just have to buy Mrs GMJ a new Kindle.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

My Cath loves her Kindle (gen4) and the battery has gone on that. She has been using it plugged in so I bought a USB power bank so she can use it remote from a power supply, however, she needs to unplug it when she has finished reading because it would go flat overnight. Fingers crossed we don't wear out the connector.

It has the buttons on the side to turn pages and sadly newer ones do not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dunno which model mine is (need to look) but I have net dot connectors on all my stuff now, so much better and no trip hazards anymore.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/yoursto...nIn=1&action=sign-out&ref_=abn_yadd_sign_out&

Different types out there I bought a set with micro usb a usb c for my stuff, you can get lightning tips too for fruit based devices.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I just ordered a battery kit for 13.66 off eBay. I'll let you know how I get on. YouTube vids make it look quite straightforward so fingers crossed!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tight arse just buy the poor woman a new one


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Phuq off Kev









I just bought her 2 new settees mun!

There's a comprehensive list of different Kindle types here...

https://www.androidauthority.com/which-kindle-model-do-i-have-1073996/

They do not make it easy to identify which one you/I/we have.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Go into settings>about and it should say in there.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep I did that. Its not a problem for me I identified the model and have ordered the battery. I posted for posterity.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Yep I did that. Its not a problem for me I identified the model and have ordered the battery. I posted for posterity.


What's up with your bowels, I mean I knew you were/are full of it but you normally keep it quiet.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

What a bloody PITA it was changing the battery yesterday!

Not one YouTube video seemed to show my exact model. Then the tiniest screws in the world were not standard Pozi or Philips..they were teeny weeny start shaped. Not having a small star shaped screwdriver or bit I used brute force and ignorance using a small pozi drive and digging it into the crews. It didn't work on all of them so I tried my long nosed pliers...nope: not enough metal to grip on all of them. For some I ended up using nail pincer-type cutters to grip the metal!

Anyway, I managed in the end and it still worked so we'll see how it holds its charge now. Probably best to gauge that after a few charges/discharges I guess.

If it does the job for 14 quid and we can get a few more years out of it, then it was well worth all the effing and jeffing!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good challenge. Well done. I have a massive magnifying glass on a stand for that kind of work. Wouldn't be able to see some of the screws without. I see no good reason for using such small ones, other than simply because they can make them that small.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Al

Yes it won't be long before I will need better light and a mag glass I think.

In fact I'm off for an eye test on Tuesday as I think my eyes have got noticeably worse since I had a test last October! Fingers crossed on that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You can buy small bit screwdrivers very cheaply now, you should have videoed it G, could do wiv a larf innit.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think I'll get a set. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah do one  

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393410835650?hash=item5b991cf4c2:g:L24AAOSw2Ulg49w3


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Silly money. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224867226823?hash=item345b2194c7:g:7-AAAOSwKCxiIGLX

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Kev - I just ordered a set.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Silly money. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224867226823?hash=item345b2194c7:g:7-AAAOSwKCxiIGLX
> 
> Ray.


Silly set too only 25 parts.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So far I have only used three of the very small sizes. Has got me into phones, solar lights, chargers, clocks and watches etc.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah but G is an energizer bunny and will possibly need more, better to have and not need, than need and not have I say.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have been saying that for years Kev and now have a dozen tool boxes and half I will never use again.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Me too, but only because I'm not up to standing bending lifting etc, if I was fit I'd be in my garage all day long like I used to be.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The type of screw you had problem with is a Torx they come in a variety of sizes from very tiny to very large.


.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

eurajohn said:


> The type of screw you had problem with is a Torx they come in a variety of sizes from very tiny to very large.
> 
> .


Yes John I am aware, thanks.:smile2:

I bought the larger set as I have a policy of always buying the tool(s) I need for the job. That way I'll have them to hand if I need them in the future. I was caught out on this occasion as I had the Kindle already in pieces and as Mrs GMJ reads every day, I wanted to try and finish the job. As I said, no YouTube video I found showed any torx screws, only pozi/philips...hence my rather agricultural methods of removing them.


----------

